# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Что можно узнать опаздывая на свидание.

## Irina

*Вы часто опаздываете на свидания? Если никогда, то хотя бы один раз измените этой благородной привычке и задержитесь на четверть часа, а потом, придя на место встречи, несколько минут понаблюдайте за своим другом со стороны. А именно за его поведением в момент ожидания. Психологи считают, что, проанализировав поведение "человека ожидающего", можно получить о нем интересную и важную информацию.*

*1. Он нетерпеливо прохаживается туда-сюда.* Такие мужчины взрывные и импульсивны. Они часто, не думая, совершают те или иные поступки, а потом сожалеют о содеянном или (что бывает реже) раскаиваются в нем. Они нетерпеливы, эмоционально неустойчивы. Им присуще стремление завоевывать женщин лихими "кавалерийскими наскоками", а если это не удается, они впадают меланхолию и мизантропию либо переводят свое внимание на другой эротический объект. Чаще всего они оказываются хорошими любовниками, заботливыми семьянинами и отцами, однако склонны к изменам и поиску новых новых любовных приключений.
*2. Ожидая вас, он не теряет времени и читает.* Такого человека весьма нелегко вывести из себя. Он терпелив и спокоен. А главное - умеет извлекать выгоду из самых неприятных и непредсказуемых ситуаций и потому оказывается неплохо приспособленным к жизни. Люди подобного типа если и реагируют на стрессовые ситуации, то молча, а все обиды накапливают в себе. У них достаточно высокая самооценка и уверенность в себе, что позволяет достичь хороших результатов в профессии и карьере. Понравившуюся женщину часто завоевывают путем "длительной осады" и, хотя не всегда бывают хорошими любовниками в брачных отношениях вполне надежны.
*3. Присев на скамейку, закрывает глаза и расслабляется.* Если вам и раньше казалось, что ваш приятель исповедует тотальный "пофигизм", то сейчас вы в этом быть уверены. При решении всех жизненно важных проблем, не касающихся его лично, он похож на страуса прячущего голову в песок. Он не любит присоединяться к общему мнению, хотя чаще всего не имеет собственного. В отношениях с женщиной такие мужчины обычно
пассивны, позволяя дамам себя завоевывать. В браке безынициативны, а порой и просто скучны: пускают все на самотек и бессознательно стараются переложить все дела и заботы на выносливые женские плечи Свободное время любят проводить в сладкой дреме на диване у телевизора.
*4. Скрашивает ожидание, завязывая беседу с кем-нибудь оказавшимся поблизости.* Любители поболтать с незнакомыми людьми часто не уверены в себе, боязливы и тревожны. Они законопослушны, им необходимо ощущать себя частью целого. В случае, когда надо проявить самостоятельность, быстро принять решение, взяв ответственность на себя, такие люди впадают в панику или депрессию. Но в повседневной налаженной жизни они обычно всем довольны и не хотят перемен. Эти мужчины верны своим подругам, а затем и женам, легко дают последним прибрать к рукам и себя, и свой кошелек.
*5. Использует время, чтобы сделать замечание кому-либо из прохожих и "навести порядок".* Этот человек, скорее всего, привык держать любую ситуацию под жестким контролем. Подобного рода мужчины обычно бывают "непререкаемыми" руководителями как в офисе, так и дома. В отношениях с женщиной стремятся верховодить всегда и во всем, нередко просто игнорируя интересы партнерши. Из таких нередко получаются классические домашние тираны, особенно в отношении детей. При этом, как правило, верные мужья и упорные строители благополучия своей семьи.
*6. Во время ожидания нетерпеливо теребит в руках галстук, газету, цветок, платок и т. д.* Это эмоциональный, чувственный, страстный человек с хорошо развитой интуицией. Однако он не стремится выражать свои чувства открыто. Сложные обстоятельства жизни (профессиональные неудачи, неразделенная любовь и пр.) могут со временем сделать из него закомплексованного невротика Эти мужчины часто страдают от любовных переживаний и даже в счастливом браке находят повод к подозрениям, ревности и сомнениям. Но терпение, ум, такт любящей женщины способны сделать из такого человека заботливого и преданного семьянина.
*7. Он раздражается и каждую минуту смотрит на часы.* Перед вами, вероятно, крайне конфликтная личность,
Бунтарь от природы. Для него главное - противостоять всем и вся, а особенно вышестоящим. Такой человек вряд когда-нибудь сделает хорошую карьеру, но во всех неудачах будет винить кого угодно, только не себя. В семейной жизни он тоже эгоистичен и эгоцентричен, любит качать права и придираться по пустякам. В жены стремится выбрать яркую, смелую и уверенную в себе женщину, но ужиться, как правило, сможет только с "серенькой мышкой", безропотно сносящей все причуды его характера.

----------

